# the lowest tier, part 1 -- to Nov. 25



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The last time we started a new cycle of promotions on the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works, we did the top ten tiers here on the main discussion board. This time I'm going to keep the top ones in the polls section, but we'll do the lowest tier here. The works at this end hold more interest for many of us because they are generally less familiar to us.

The lowest tier is currently the 119th tier. We'll be adding a few tiers in order to split some tiers with too many works, so this will be the 123rd when we're finished.

It currently has 757 works, so I've divided it into 9 parts of 84 works each (and the 9th part has an 85th work). From each part, we're going to move the works that get the absolute most votes up four tiers (to what is currently the 115th tier), the next 14 works up three tiers (to what is currently the 116th tier), the next 14 works up two tiers (to what is currently the 117th tier), and the next 28 works up one tier (to what is currently the 118th tier). The works that get the fewest votes will remain on the lowest tier.

Each voter will get *up to FIVE +7 votes*, up to SIX +6 votes, SEVEN +5 votes, up to EIGHT +4 votes, up to NINE +3 votes, up to TEN +2 votes, and as many +1 votes as you want. *You don't have to use all of them, but you must have fewer +7 votes than +6 votes, fewer +6 than +5 votes, fewer +5 votes than +4 votes, and so on.*

If you have any questions, just ask!

Probably none of us knows all of the works listed below. Feel free to vote for the works that are already familiar to you, but voting on this thread will be open *12 days* -- closing Nov 25, Korea time, so you have plenty of time to explore a few that are new to you, and I sincerely hope that many of you will do so. That's the entire point of this project! In fact, I really hope you'll try a few things that you normally wouldn't....

When the time's up, I will tally the votes on a Google sheet, post the results in the main thread of this protect, and move the works to their new tiers.

Have fun! Also, please remember that we hope our selections will influence people's exploration of classical music.

Incidentally, if you spot a work that we're missing, check the alphabetical list to be sure, and if we really are missing it, then go to the main thread to add it. You can add one new work every day, but you can add several days' worth of works at once if you want.

Here is a template you use for your vote:



> +7 (up to 5 works)
> 
> +6 (up to 6 works)
> 
> ...


Within those levels, I'd appreciate it if you put the works in alphabetical order for me. Makes it much easier for me! You can see my vote below as an example if you're unsure what I mean.

Here are the eligible works for this thread (please let me know if you spot any errors):

Adam: Si j'étais roi (If I Were King) [1852]
Adámek: String Quartet #2 "Lo que no 'contamo'" [2010]
Adams: Absolute Jest [2011]
Adams: Gnarly Buttons [1996]
Adams: John's Book of Alleged Dances (for string quartet) [1994]
Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? [2018] 
Aguila: Concierto en Tango for cello and orchestra [2014]
Aho: Contrabassoon Concerto [2005] 
Ali-Zadeh: Mugam Sayagi (String Quartet #3) [1993] 
Alberga: String Quartet #2 [1994]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]
Albrechtsberger: Organ Concerto in B-flat [1762]
Alexandrov: State Anthem of the Soviet Union [1943]
Alkan: Preludes (25), op. 31 [1847]
Alkan: Trois morceaux dans le genre pathétique, op. 15 [1837]
Alnæs: Symphony #2 in D major, op. 43 [c. 1923]
Amy: Cello Concerto [2000] 
Anderson, J.: Heaven is Shy of Earth [2006]
Anderson, J.: Imagin'd Corners [2002]
Andriessen, J.: Flute Concerto [1952]
Anerio, G. F.: Requiem [1614]
Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century]
Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]
Antheil: Piano Concerto #2 [1926] 
Aperghis: Contretemps [2006]
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626]
Arensky: Violin Concerto [1891]
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Arnesen: Magnificat [2010] 
Arnold: Little Suite #2, op. 78 [1961]
Asencio: String Quartet in F "Homenaje a los cinco" [1932]
Ashley: Automatic Writing [1979]
Ashley: Private Parts [1978]
Ashton, Algernon: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 [1925]
Auerbach: Double Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra, op. 40 [1997]
Auerbach: La Suite dels Ocells [Homage to Pablo Casals] [2015]
Babbitt: Tableaux [1973] 
Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]
Bach: Cantata #1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" [1725]
Bach: Cantata #61 "Nun komm der heiden Heiland" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #105 "Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht" [1723]
Bach: Cantata #161 "Komm, du süsse Todesstunde" [1715]
Bach: Cantata #209 "Non sa che sia dolore" [1747?]
Bacri: Symphony #4, op. 49 "Sturm und drang" [1995]
Balbastre: Pièces de clavecin [1759]
Bantock: Atalanta in Calydon [1912]
Baran: Transformations for piano trio [1975] 
Barrett, R.: life-form [2012] 
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise [1988] 
Barry: The Importance of Being Earnest [2012] 
Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Bassett: Variations for Orchestra [1963]
Bax: A Legend (Symphonic Poem) [1944]
Bazzini: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 75 [1875] 
Beal: House of Cards Symphony [2016]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #2 "The Seafarer" [2001] 
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
Beethoven: Ah! perfido, op. 65 [1796]
Beethoven: Andante Favori, WoO 57 [1804]
Beethoven: Cantata on the Death of Emperor Joseph II, WoO 87 [1790]
Beethoven: Piano Quartets, WoO 36 [1785]
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (4), WoO 47 [1783]
Beethoven: Romance #1 in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 40 [1802]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]
Behrman: Figure in a Clearing [1977]
Behrman: Unforeseen Events [1991]
Bekku: Symphony #1 [1961]
Bekku: Symphony #4 "The Summer 1945" [1986-9]
Benjamin, A.: Piano Concertino [1927]
Benjamin, G.: Sudden Time [1989]
Bennett: Piano Sextet in F sharp minor [1838]
Berger, W.: Clarinet Trio in G minor, op. 94 [1903]
Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]
Berkeley: Flute Concerto, op. 36 [1951-52]
Berkeley: Piano Concerto in B-flat, op. 29 [1947-48]
Berlinski: From the World of My Father [1941]
Bernstein: Fancy Free [1944] 
Berwald: Konzertstück in F for Bassoon and Orchestra [1827]
Billone: FACE for voice and ensemble [2017]
Billone: Mani.De Leonardis [2004]
Billone: Mani.Matta [2008]
Billone: Muri IIIb for string quartet [2010]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

+7 (up to 5 works) 
Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century]
Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]
Billone: FACE for voice and ensemble [2017]

+6 (up to 6 works) 
Aho: Contrabassoon Concerto [2005] 
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Anderson, J.: Heaven is Shy of Earth [2006]

Anerio, G. F.: Requiem [1614]
Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #2 "The Seafarer" [2001]

+5 (up to 7 works) 
Ali-Zadeh: Mugam Sayagi (String Quartet #3) [1993] 
Alkan: Preludes (25), op. 31 [1847]
Alkan: Trois morceaux dans le genre pathétique, op. 15 [1837]
Amy: Cello Concerto [2000]

Ashley: Automatic Writing [1979]
Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948]
Balbastre: Pièces de clavecin [1759]

+4 (up to 8 works) 
Adámek: String Quartet "Lo que no 'contamo'" [2010]
Antheil: Piano Concerto #2 [1926] 
Aperghis: Contretemps [2006]
Babbitt: Tableaux [1973]

Barry: The Importance of Being Earnest [2012] 
Billone: Mani.De Leonardis [2004]
Billone: Mani.Matta [2008]
Billone: Muri IIIb for string quartet [2010]

+3 (up to 9 works) 
Adams: John's Book of Alleged Dances (for string quartet) [1994]
Adams: Gnarly Buttons [1996]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]

Baran: Transformations for piano trio [1975] 
Beal: House of Cards Symphony [2016]
Beethoven: Romance #1 in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 40 [1802]

Behrman: Figure in a Clearing [1977]
Behrman: Unforeseen Events [1991]
Benjamin, G.: Sudden Time [1989]

+2 (up to 10 works) 
Albrechtsberger: Organ Concerto in B-flat [1762]
Anderson, J.: Imagin'd Corners [2002]
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise [1988] 
Bax: A Legend (Symphonic Poem) [1944]

Beethoven: Ah! perfido, op. 65 [1796]
Beethoven: Andante Favori, WoO 57 [1804]
Beethoven: Cantata on the Death of Emperor Joseph II, WoO 87 [1790]
Berkeley: Flute Concerto, op. 36 [1951-52]
Berlinski: From the World of My Father [1941]

+1 (unlimited)
Adam: Si j'étais roi (If I Were King) [1852]
Adams: Absolute Jest [2011]
Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? [2018] 
Alberga: String Quartet #2 [1994]
Arensky: Violin Concerto [1891]

Arnesen: Magnificat [2010] 
Bach: Cantata #61 "Nun komm der heiden Heiland" [1714]
Bantock: Atalanta in Calydon [1912]
Beethoven: Piano Quartets, WoO 36 [1785]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]

Bennett: Piano Sextet in F sharp minor [1838]
Bernstein: Fancy Free [1944]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Eleven days to go.....


----------



## Grimalkin (Nov 12, 2020)

Great share, appreciate it


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

+3
Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948]

+2
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]
Bernstein: Fancy Free [1944]

+1
Arensky: Violin Concerto [1891]
Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Beethoven: Romance #1 in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 40 [1802]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

senza sordino said:


> +3
> Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948]
> 
> +2
> ...


If you get a chance to listen to any of the other works before the time is up, you can amend your vote.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nine days to go!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Only 8 days to go here.... 

Which also means it's time to start the part 2 thread....


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

+7
Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]

+6
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]
Beethoven: Romance #1 in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 40 [1802]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]

+5
Adams: Gnarly Buttons [1996]
Adams: John's Book of Alleged Dances (for string quartet) [1994]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Beethoven: Ah! perfido, op. 65 [1796]

+4
Alberga: String Quartet #2 [1994]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]
Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century]
Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #2 "The Seafarer" [2001]

+3
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Balbastre: Pièces de clavecin [1759]
Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Beethoven: Andante Favori, WoO 57 [1804]
Bernstein: Fancy Free [1944]

Berwald: Konzertstück in F for Bassoon and Orchestra [1827]

+2
Adams: Absolute Jest [2011]
Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? [2018]
Alkan: Preludes (25), op. 31 [1847]
Anderson, J.: Imagin'd Corners [2002]
Arnold: Little Suite #2, op. 78 [1961]

Beethoven: Cantata on the Death of Emperor Joseph II, WoO 87 [1790]
Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]

+1
Anerio, G. F.: Requiem [1614]
Antheil: Piano Concerto #2 [1926]
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626]
Bach: Cantata #1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" [1725]
Bach: Cantata #161 "Komm, du süsse Todesstunde" [1715]

Bach: Cantata #61 "Nun komm der heiden Heiland" [1714]
Barry: The Importance of Being Earnest [2012]
Bax: A Legend (Symphonic Poem) [1944]
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (4), WoO 47 [1783]
Berkeley: Flute Concerto, op. 36 [1951-52]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Only six days to go on this one.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Four days to go here.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

+7

Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century] 
Asencio: String Quartet in F "Homenaje a los cinco" [1932] 
Bach: Cantata #209 "Non sa che sia dolore" [1747?] 
Berger, W.: Clarinet Trio in G minor, op. 94 [1903]

+6

Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757] 
Ashton, Algernon: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 [1925] 
Bantock: Atalanta in Calydon [1912] 
Bekku: Symphony #4 "The Summer 1945" [1986-9]
Billone: Muri IIIb for string quartet [2010]

+5

Aho: Contrabassoon Concerto [2005] 
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715] 
Alnæs: Symphony #2 in D major, op. 43 [c. 1923]

Andriessen, J.: Flute Concerto [1952] 
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626] 
Benjamin, G.: Sudden Time [1989]

+4

Amy: Cello Concerto [2000] 
Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century] 
Aperghis: Contretemps [2006] 
Arensky: Violin Concerto [1891]

Bassett: Variations for Orchestra [1963] 
Bax: A Legend (Symphonic Poem) [1944] 
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]

+3

Ali-Zadeh: Mugam Sayagi (String Quartet #3) [1993] 
Albrechtsberger: Organ Concerto in B-flat [1762] 
Auerbach: Double Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra, op. 40 [1997]
Bacri: Symphony #4, op. 49 "Sturm und drang" [1995]

Balbastre: Pièces de clavecin [1759] 
Bazzini: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 75 [1875]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #2 "The Seafarer" [2001] 
Bennett: Piano Sextet in F sharp minor [1838]

+2

Alberga: String Quartet #2 [1994] 
Alkan: Trois morceaux dans le genre pathétique, op. 15 [1837] 
Anerio, G. F.: Requiem [1614]

Babbitt: Tableaux [1973] 
Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948] 
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]

Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5] 
Benjamin, A.: Piano Concertino [1927]
Berkeley: Flute Concerto, op. 36 [1951-52]

+1

Adámek: String Quartet #2 "Lo que no 'contamo'" [2010] 
Arnesen: Magnificat [2010] 
Arnold: Little Suite #2, op. 78 [1961] 
Ashley: Automatic Writing [1979] 
Baran: Transformations for piano trio [1975]

Barrett, R.: life-form [2012] 
Barry: The Importance of Being Earnest [2012] 
Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859] 
Berlinski: From the World of My Father [1941] 
Berwald: Konzertstück in F for Bassoon and Orchestra [1827]


----------



## Scrabbler (Jul 23, 2017)

+3
Beethoven: Andante Favori, WoO 57 [1804]

+2
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (4), WoO 47 [1783]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]

+1
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Quartets, WoO 36 [1785]
Beethoven: Romance #1 in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 40 [1802]


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

+4:
Alnæs: Symphony #2 in D major, op. 43 [c. 1923]

+3:
Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948]
Benjamin, A.: Piano Concertino [1927]

+2:
Adams: Absolute Jest [2011]
Aguila: Concierto en Tango for cello and orchestra [2014]
Berkeley: Piano Concerto in B-flat, op. 29 [1947-48]

+1:
Adams: John's Book of Alleged Dances (for string quartet) [1994]
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
Bekku: Symphony #1 [1961]
Berkeley: Flute Concerto, op. 36 [1951-52]
Bernstein: Fancy Free [1944]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

There are only a few hours left here.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

+5:
Beethoven: Andante Favori, WoO 57 [1804]

+4:
Bach: Cantata #209 "Non sa che sia dolore" [1747?]
Beethoven: Cantata on the Death of Emperor Joseph II, WoO 87 [1790]

+3:
Bach: Cantata #1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" [1725]
Bach: Cantata #105 "Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht" [1723]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]

+2:
Bach: Cantata #61 "Nun komm der heiden Heiland" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #161 "Komm, du süsse Todesstunde" [1715]
Beethoven: Piano Quartets, WoO 36 [1785]
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (4), WoO 47 [1783]

+1:
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]
Bax: A Legend (Symphonic Poem) [1944]
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
Beethoven: Romance #1 in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 40 [1802]

Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Hard to believe, but time is finally up here.

Our votes (here is the tally) selected the following works...

To move up 4 to the 119th tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]

To move up 3 to the 120th tier: 
Aho: Contrabassoon Concerto [2005]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century]
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626]
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]
Bach: Cantata #209 "Non sa che sia dolore" [1747?]
Balbastre: Pièces de clavecin [1759]
Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #2 "The Seafarer" [2001]
Beethoven: Andante Favori, WoO 57 [1804]
Beethoven: Romance #1 in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 40 [1802]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Adams: Gnarly Buttons [1996]
Adams: John's Book of Alleged Dances (for string quartet) [1994]
Alberga: String Quartet #2 [1994]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]
Ali-Zadeh: Mugam Sayagi (String Quartet #3) [1993]
Alkan: Preludes (25), op. 31 [1847]
Alkan: Trois morceaux dans le genre pathétique, op. 15 [1837]
Alnæs: Symphony #2 in D major, op. 43 [c. 1923]
Amy: Cello Concerto [2000]
Anerio, G. F.: Requiem [1614]
Aperghis: Contretemps [2006]
Asencio: String Quartet in F "Homenaje a los cinco" [1932]
Bantock: Atalanta in Calydon [1912]
Bax: A Legend (Symphonic Poem) [1944]
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
Beethoven: Ah! perfido, op. 65 [1796]
Beethoven: Cantata on the Death of Emperor Joseph II, WoO 87 [1790]
Benjamin, G.: Sudden Time [1989]
Berger, W.: Clarinet Trio in G minor, op. 94 [1903]
Bernstein: Fancy Free [1944]
Billone: FACE for voice and ensemble [2017]
Billone: Muri IIIb for string quartet [2010]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Adámek: String Quartet "Lo que no 'contamo'" [2010]
Adams: Absolute Jest [2011]
Albrechtsberger: Organ Concerto in B-flat [1762]
Anderson, J.: Heaven is Shy of Earth [2006]
Anderson, J.: Imagin'd Corners [2002]
Andriessen, J.: Flute Concerto [1952]
Antheil: Piano Concerto #2 [1926]
Arensky: Violin Concerto [1891]
Ashley: Automatic Writing [1979]
Ashton, Algernon: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 [1925]
Babbitt: Tableaux [1973]
Bach: Cantata #1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" [1725]
Baran: Transformations for piano trio [1975]
Barry: The Importance of Being Earnest [2012]
Bassett: Variations for Orchestra [1963]
Beethoven: Piano Quartets, WoO 36 [1785]
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (4), WoO 47 [1783]
Bekku: Symphony #4 "The Summer 1945" [1986-9]
Benjamin, A.: Piano Concertino [1927]
Bennett: Piano Sextet in F sharp minor [1838]
Berkeley: Flute Concerto, op. 36 [1951-52]
Berwald: Konzertstück in F for Bassoon and Orchestra [1827]
Billone: Mani.De Leonardis [2004]
Billone: Mani.Matta [2008]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Adam: Si j'étais roi (If I Were King) [1852]
Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? [2018]
Aguila: Concierto en Tango for cello and orchestra [2014]
Alexandrov: State Anthem of the Soviet Union [1943]
Arnesen: Magnificat [2010]
Arnold: Little Suite #2, op. 78 [1961]
Ashley: Private Parts [1978]
Auerbach: Double Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra, op. 40 [1997]
Auerbach: La Suite dels Ocells [Homage to Pablo Casals] [2015]
Bach: Cantata #105 "Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht" [1723]
Bach: Cantata #161 "Komm, du süsse Todesstunde" [1715]
Bach: Cantata #61 "Nun komm der heiden Heiland" [1714]
Bacri: Symphony #4, op. 49 "Sturm und drang" [1995]
Barrett, R.: life-form [2012]
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise [1988]
Bazzini: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 75 [1875]
Beal: House of Cards Symphony [2016]
Behrman: Figure in a Clearing [1977]
Behrman: Unforeseen Events [1991]
Bekku: Symphony #1 [1961]
Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]
Berkeley: Piano Concerto in B-flat, op. 29 [1947-48]
Berlinski: From the World of My Father [1941]

A note on the Codex Faenza: Three of the seven voters voted for it, but all three of us gave it the maximum point value. That's a strong recommendation, my friends! I hope any one who doesn't know it yet will feel encouraged to check it out.

Thanks to everyone for voting. Parts 2 and 3 are open now and I need to start Part 4 soon.


----------

